# Moving this week



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Kim and I are moving this week. I may be hard to reach via email or the internet by mid week.

I should be back on line by the weekend or early next week.

Tommy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

good luck on the move... looks like there may be some rain... I hope not, it's such a pain... are you staying in the Wilmington area?...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ay good luck. is this move for the good? =D
take it easy tommy.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

RF1,

We're moving to Hampstead, about 15 miles north of Wilmington on 17.

Eric,

It's all good.... 

Out of the city, more room and space for a man-cave..... lol

Tommy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

well how about that... we'll near be neighbors... maybe we can meet up in Surf City and soak a bait soon... I'd like to help ya this weekend but I'm heading to Hatteras early Saturday...


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Watch your back and shoulder and forearms moving!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

RF1,

I haven't fished Topsail in years but plan to real soon!!

Danman,

The biggest strain so far has been building the fence. Got movers coming for the heavy stuff.

Tommy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

drop me a PM when you get to where you can get out and play, I'll work it into my busy schedule...


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Good luck in your new home Tommy.

I hope it is all you wish for.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck with the move.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Rockfish1 said:


> drop me a PM when you get to where you can get out and play, I'll work it into my busy schedule...


busy schedule, that made me laugh dale.......


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> busy schedule, that made me laugh dale.......


hey it's tough being retired...


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rockfish1 said:


> hey it's tough being retired...


sure is. some days it takes me 1-1.5 hrs to figure out where i want to fish that day. then another half hr. to decide what to fish for. sometimes i get so pooped out thinking i have to take a nap.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

here's me most days anymore...


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Brilliant cartoon.

I think I have the same problem........will it get worse after Saturday when I become a genuine pensioner. Its my 65th Birthday


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

never worse when your doing nothing... Happy Birthday, and no you just get better at doing nothing... after a while you get so good at it it almost looks like you're actually doing something... 

now back to Tommy moving...


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

loved the cartoon. it's like looking into the mirror.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

tommy. hope you and kim have made the move successivly,and are beginning to get used to the change. good luck and enjoy. see you sometime in the spring.


----------

